# citica ci200



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

bantam i was wondering if you can change out the spool shaft bearing and the drive shaft bearing on this older style citica..i upgraded the new citica like you told me earlier, but a friend of mine has this older version, i changed out the 2 casting bearings, it had 1 bearing and 1 bushing, strange..i tryed to put a spool bearing from a green curado 200, and it was a lil thick,didnt work properly, the bushing is a tad bit thinner, just curious..

thnx in advance

carl


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Carl, I've tried to do the very same thing to an older one myself. That plastic bushing dimension is thinner and I havent been able to find a bearing that fits that. The bearing that goes on that Cu200B spool is 5X11X4. If memory serves I think the dimensions were like 5X11X2.5.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

On the older model I have no idea. You will have to measure the bushing and then try to find a bearing with the same dimensions.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have never found a bearing that it the correct size either. Same senario on the older Calcuttas. If you want a little more casting distance you can remove the bushing and (very) lightly sand the inside to remove a tiny amount of material. In doing so, you should have no contact between the spool shaft and the bushing when casting. If you make this modification, I would highly recommend using a much lighter drag when fighting a fish. The spool shaft will have a little extra room to flex and if you fight a lot of big fish on a heavy drag setting you may eventually put a bend in the spool shaft.

Mike


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It should be a 5x11x3, same as the older Calcuttas. If you need some just let me know.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

MattK is back!! Its been a while since I have seen you post. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The Christmas custom rod season is over and I made it through it. So, yes I'm back to offer more free advice and a little sarcastic humor :biggrin:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

polishing a bushing, Mike have you ever tried using 4/0 steel wool on a dremel tool to polish a bushing? I use a piece of skewer stick with a pice of steel wool to polish the inside then using another piece of the skewer wrap a piece of cape cod polising cloth and polish it out to a mirror finish.This does not remove as much material as sanding


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome back Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

thnx for all the input guys...thats what makes this site the best there is...good to hear all the reel pros chiming in..welcome back mattk...


carl


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad to see you are back Matt. The site missed your input as well as your comedic relief.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's good to have some free time to get by here more often.


----------

